# How many CFL Spiral Lights do I need?



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Or because they are spiral, should I just get two 26 watt bulbs? I guess from further reading things, they wouldn't put out 52 watts, because the light would rebound into the spirals (or something along those lines, I'm trying to understand this).
So with two 26 watt bulbs, I wouldn't overkill the light? I'd rather be the idiot I am about this and ask redundant questions then buy $50 worth of plants and effectively kill them all...

TIA!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just get the smaller bulbs, like 13 watts each. The WPG rule is useless, so quit using it. GE makes a great option for these bulbs. Are you adding co2? cause if not, "aiming for around 3.5 to 4.0 wpg" is nuts. You will need pressureized co2 for that for sure, and at 26w from two 13w bulbs you will be safer without.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I plan on using a DIY co2. I want some higher light plants, but I don't understand were the "balance" is.

Is there any reason a standard dual incandescent light strip won't work?

This is so frustrating. I'm considering just scrapping the stupid 10g and buying a new 20g + stand. I'd be a freaking crap-ton easier to find stuff for it!


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

read the sticky "par data-spiral..." in this section (start on the second page). it should give you enough information to determine the number of bulbs you should be running.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you want low light, no CO2 required, mount two 23 watt bulbs horizontal, and a couple of inches up from the top of the tank. If you want high light, mount two 23 watt bulbs vertically, a couple of inches above the top of the tank. In both cases, use a good reflector. For the vertical ones you can use clip on work lights that have what look like flood light reflectors. For horizontal ones you can use aluminum foil glued to the fixture above the bulbs, curved around the bulb to help reflect light from the back of the bulb down to the tank.

I light a 10 gallon tank by just clipping a pair of those work lights, from Home Depot, with 26 watt bulbs in them, with the lights about a foot above the tank top. This gives me low light at the substrate level. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/95561-10-gallon-riparium-experiment.html


----------



## HenryBoogers (Jan 19, 2006)

My first planted tank was a 10G and I ran both 2x15 watt and 2x26 watts and can speak to both. 

First, I think a 10G can be a great option, and if you haven't purchased your tank yet I would recommend you strongly consider the hoods with the standard screw in bulb fixtures. The appeal for me, at the time, was that no modifaction to the hood was required at all. I simply removed the stock bulbs and put in the CFs.

On to wattage....I started with 2x15 and DIY CO2 and had good steady growth. I kicked it up to 2x26 and did great, but battled algae pretty consistently. I would recommend the 13 or 15 watts in the stock hood like mine, but if you don't mind taking on the algae than 26 watt was by no means a plant killer.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, I decided to go out and get an incandescent hood, put two 15w CFLs in it. 

Question: It only has these flimsy plastic covers that cover only 2/3 of the bulbs. Will that be ok? Seems like the bulbs would get pretty wet, especially that close to the water (about two inches above).


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Woke up this morning to a WET light fixture. High evap rate in that tank right now, treating for Ich :icon_frow

I unplugged the fixture (it was off), and removed it. I went out and got two 5.5" reflectors and put my 15w bulbs in them after they dried out. It's about five inches off the water line right now, with the bulbs pretty vertical. Light seems to be spilling out the back of the tank (I have them leaned back a bit so they don't blind everyone :tongue. Thinking about upgrading the lights to the 26 watts, try to get more light into the tank by power!:biggrin:

It's a bit of an eyesore, but it will work just fine. I may still end up making a canopy for it and just attach the lights inside that, but it's going to be a while before that can happen. I'm going broke pretty quickly from buying all these light stuffs... Fortunately I can use the CFLs in other household lamps, and I intend on putting little 9 watt lights in the incandescent hood for use in my QT. The reflectors will always have some use; I live on a farm and own reptiles.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Captivate05 said:


> I plan on using a DIY co2. I want some higher light plants, but I don't understand were the "balance" is.


With lights and DIY co2, you'll need some sort of fertilization for the plants. Are you using a nutrient enriched substrate such as ADA Aquasoil, or are you just using an inert gravel? 

With inert gravel, you'll have to dose the water column to achieve the "balance". I'm assuming you're familiar with EI (estimative index)? ADA AS, not necessary except dosing micros.


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

For the love of God don't use two 13W spiral CFLs on a 10G. My greenwater hasn't gone away. A standard 18" T8 is a perfect amount of light unless you're injecting CO2.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be using Black Flourite when I set it up again. I'm researching fertilizers and EI now that I'm more comfortable with the lighting.


----------



## hybridtheoryd16 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been using 1 26watt and one 15 watt for 8-10 months now mounted in the regular hood and laying on the glass top in my 10g. 

I use Diy co2 and 2ml excel daily and i haven't had any algae so far.

I have the 26wt on one side so that the hair grass gets more light. But the tank still looks even on lighting. I have asked several people if the light looks brighter on one side then the other and no one can tell.

I think the reason i have not had algae is because I dose ferts for a 2.5g tank. So they plants are semi-starving for nutrients and it leaves none for algae.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I was using 2x28W CFLs and a 15W strip on a 14 gallon, just a bit taller than the 10g. After a few months of going back and forth, it finally stabilized. I did add DIY CO2 (for the 5 minutes it takes every month and for such a small aquarium), I think it was worth it. I didn't fertilize but just keep an eye on things and let it do its own thing for awhile to come to a balance. I changed 50-60% of the water every week.


----------

